# Advantages and Disadvantages of Ceramic heating bulbs



## DrAcidic (May 30, 2012)

Title says it all. Atm i have a normal 100w basking bulb but i want to use with an ON/OFF thermostat. i know i will need a ceramic but are they still as good as the bulbs? would a Reptiglow 10.0 provide enough light for a baby bearded dragon without a normal bulb?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Whats size enclosure you using? 

You do not have to use a ceramic bulb however they do tend to last longer if you want to use a basking bulb instead go for the red infra red ones cost a few quid in most reptile shops and because its red not white light it allows it to be left on during night. I fit mine with reflectors as well. Also if using a bulb use a dimmer stat rather than an on and off type stat. They are more suitable for heat mats etc rather than bulbs which would blow with continuous on off action. 

I tend to stick with Dimmer stats for bulbs, Pulse stats for ceramic and on/off for heat mats.

As for UV not sure those reptiglo are good enough for a quick growing beardies never really used them myself so I would opt for a 10% UV tube.

Hope thats helped.: victory:

Just to add I tend to use ceramic in my 4x2x2 vivs and anything smaller has a mixture of either ceramic or infrared. The ceramics do last longer however you can visually see an infrared bulb working.


----------

